# Anyone Else Have A YouTube Account?



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*I just started a web blog, and I was wondering if anyone else had a youtube account too so I could add you or subscribe.*

YouTube - ViktoriaMJ's Channel

*Oh yeah, and here's my most recent video, in case you're bored enough to watch it. *


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I have an account. I'm snaildragon. I just don't currently have my own computer or a webcam, or a way to view videos. I will be able to view them next week, but still have no way to record anything. Besides, the fact that any stranger can see my videos creeps me out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Viktoria said:


> *I just started a web blog, and I was wondering if anyone else had a youtube account too so I could add you or subscribe.*
> 
> YouTube - ViktoriaMJ's Channel
> 
> ...


 You have an interesting way of saying things.

Mm...I think guys are not so much like, "OMG! How have you been? It's been, like...so long since we've seen each other!"  I'm sort of thinking, "Hehe, cool. It's nice to see you. I forgot how awesome it is to be around you. I guess we could have hung out over the summer, but I just didn't feel like it. But, I guess we were doing our own thing. [shrug]"

And I like sitting in the front of the room...

:crying: School is so awful... :laughing: I wish I had a webcam.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Selene said:


> You have an interesting way of saying things.
> 
> Mm...I think guys are not so much like, "OMG! How have you been? It's been, like...so long since we've seen each other!"  I'm sort of thinking, "Hehe, cool. It's nice to see you. I forgot how awesome it is to be around you. I guess we could have hung out over the summer, but I just didn't feel like it. But, I guess we were doing our own thing. [shrug]"
> 
> ...


*
Ha, 'interesting', eh? 
Eh, I guess you're right. It's just kinda frustrating. Maybe other people think more along the lines of what you just said. Actually, you are right, that is more likely. xD

You do? You're the first person I've met that likes the front of the room, most people don't. Lucky you.

If you ever get the chance, you should definitely get a webcam. They are a lot of fun to have. Ask for one for birthday or christmas, maybe?

Yay, I found you on youtube snail, but I realized I had already added you as a friend. Thanks though. 
*


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Viktoria you're so beautiful :happy: You have the most expressive eyes and the mos t contagious smile. If I was gay I'd so have you :wink:
:tongue:


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> Viktoria you're so beautiful :happy: You have the most expressive eyes and the mos t contagious smile. If I was gay I'd so have you :wink:
> :tongue:


*Aww, your so sweet! If I was a lez I'd so go out with you too...too bad I'm not. :wink:
So I think I'm an ENFP, I'll change it back for now. After reviewing one of my videos I decided I'm most definitely an extrovert, even though I like to spend time alone or online better. *


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I have one as skycloud86, but it's just a 24 fan account that I use to favourite 24-related videos.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> I have one as skycloud86, but it's just a 24 fan account that I use to favourite 24-related videos.


*Cool, cool. I added you. Thanks man =] 
Oh, and if anyone else does have a youtube account, feel free to post the name and I'll definitely add you. I'm trying to get my friend count/subscribers to be up to as much as possible. *roud:


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't post videos, but I am Marino6993. I subscribed to you, Viktoria. :happy:


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Marino said:


> I don't post videos, but I am Marino6993. I subscribed to you, Viktoria. :happy:


*You did? Aww, thanks so much! I added you as a friend. I see you've made a couple videos, they aren't bad at all. Have you considered making any more?*


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Viktoria said:


> *You did? Aww, thanks so much! I added you as a friend. I see you've made a couple videos, they aren't bad at all. Have you considered making any more?*


I have made a lot of other videos on other channels like a Transhumanism channel I have, but that channel is just a place for me to watch videos of others. I'm not much of a VLogger, although I do watching vlogs that others make, as long as they are stimulating / thought provoking. :happy:


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

*My youtube*

Hey, i just made a youtube channel with a few videos of me, please note that it is my warped sense of humor and i don't mean any offense to anybody.


YouTube - ImSoSmartImStupid's Channel



Please post your feedback here and on the video.


And any comments posted by my account are from my sister, I don't post any comments.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*I added you. *


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

I haven't been able to put a face to you all this time...  It's nice to see what you look/sound like.


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

haha, you're just like one of my old friends in what you say and how you say it.

my impression from your videos is of INFP, and also from one of your video descriptions.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

No doubt ENFP. By the "spunkyness" and tone of your voice, you are an enfp. You can't deny who you are VIKTORIA!! hehe. jkjk

Anyways, ya I have a youtube account as well. You already added me a long time ago.:laughing:


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I think you come across extremely ENFP. You remind my so much of my ENFP sister. She likes alone time sometimes too, but she's still anextrovert. I'd say that you're the same


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

*Watches the video*
You're so cute! And you just keep talking and talking :O
(Do people want to eat you sometimes?)
You're much like my sister's friend, and you even look like her.
So I'm gonna consider the possibility of her being an ENFP...


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

YouTube - DreadlordMik's Channel 

If you're insane, you probably like what I like, lol.

Viktoria, I watched one of your vids, I don't know how to say it but you have a 'weird' accent 

Not a bad weird, mind you.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Viktoria said:


> *Aww, your so sweet! If I was a lez I'd so go out with you too...too bad I'm not. :wink:*


And if you were lez I would watch. :tongue:

Anyway I think there was another thread here about YouTube accounts but I'll post it again here - I'm bigredmachina. I did post a brief video of myself a while ago but I don't do personal VLogging much.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

MannyP said:


> And if you were lez I would watch. :tongue:
> 
> Anyway I think there was another thread here about YouTube accounts but I'll post it again here - I'm bigredmachina. I did post a brief video of myself a while ago but I don't do personal VLogging much.


*Why not? Vlogging is fun.

EDIT: And to all of you that confirmed i'm an ENFP, thank you. I've officially decided I am, and it's going to stay that way. 
*


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Viktoria said:


> *Why not? Vlogging is fun.*


But what would I say? I don't like to talk that much. 

I could see myself doing something athletic (which, if you couldn't already tell from my YouTube page, tends to be the type of thing I would watch anyway, more so than people talking in front of a webcam), but I'd need a better camera than the one built into my laptop.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

YouTube - omfgkrisco's Channel

I have a lot of guilty pleasures on there, just so you know... :blushed:


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

You remind me of one of my relations.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Kinda makes me wanna get a webcam and makes some YouTube vids... I sucked at keeping up with the last blog I made though, so I doubt I would do much better now...


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

It won't let me access it.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

my account is thisisannoying2 . it's my 3rd account b/c of some amv crap, and it was annoying, henceforth the name. i upload a few times, but if you like amvs, you should subscribe to my favorites. (however, that might depend on if you're a girl or not, lol)


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

I have a channel but no uploads myself. I am an introvert, what else did you expect?

So its basically a repository for my playlists.

I am sarek1964


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

YouTube - TheGoodShannon's Channel

I make my own music videos... and upload random stuff that I have that I can't find on there. Though most of my crap has been getting blocked because of copyright recently.....grrrr....


----------



## eburian (Feb 21, 2011)

hey, cool channel! i kinda want to start my own also, but yea i want it to be kind of topic based, can u help me think of ideas?


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

YouTube - ‪imv3ryhungry's Channel‬‏

Feel free to add me if you want, I accept friend requests


----------



## Luneth (Apr 7, 2011)

A few from 'back in the day'

YouTube - ‪LunethArceus's Channel‬‏ : My old Competitive Pokemon battling phase
YouTube - ‪SiAnReviews's Channel‬‏ : My GBA Walkthrough/reviewing phase
YouTube - ‪Lun3thtehgamer's Channel‬‏ : Random phase

Only use them for 'liking & favouriting' now haha.


----------



## The_World_As_Will (Mar 7, 2011)

Here, havent made a video in quite some time though 

Add as a friend or subscribe if you want/if it interests you

YouTube - ‪BalladForMichael's Channel‬‏


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

I opened my account over a year ago to have a plalylist for music-videos so I wouldn't have to remember it all. I started watching movies on YT as well as the other channel I used was limited to 74 minutes viewing at a time. I noticed my playlists were being used by YT and viewed a lot so I figured I might as well put them on my channel page. I don't upload anything but I've got playlists with hundreds of movies though YT constantly terminate videos and channels uploading movies so when I left my channel alone for 2 months it pretty much died out. Since then it's only been my Jackie Chan movie playlist that got visited and used. Listing 16 major movie uploading channels on my channel page, combined with often writing comments, keep people visiting my channel. I've received over a hundred friend invites but only have 2 "friends". I'm extremely introverted and have my own way of defining "friends". 



eburian said:


> hey, cool channel! i kinda want to start my own also, but yea i want it to be kind of topic based, can u help me think of ideas?


Here's a video by another ENFP on PerC who recently opened an account and started making videos. Might be worthwhile for you to take a look at her channel.

YouTube - ‪An ENFP Unmasked 1 - Introduction to Sarah and Her Love of Masks‬‏

http://www.youtube.com/sapphiresarah19


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

YouTube - ‪MetaKnight964's Channel‬‏

I haven't made any real videos yet jsyk.


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

I scanned a bit through all those channels; I should be focusing on homework right now.
@Axe I like your K-On! Friday thingey :3
@Viktoria Interesting vlog, and, as others have said, your have nice expressive eyes and I like your hair
@sooner I can't see any vids you've posted (it says you have none)
@Clairière de Seigle respect for publicly coming out for that (watched half of the "I came out... again")

As for my channel:
Awesome YouTube page (no arrogance at all)
It contains random videos about ninjas, music-videos, game-parodies and stuff like that.


----------



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

I never use it though, although I do have a video with almost 15,000 views, albeit music.

http://www.youtube.com/user/MHADfromUT?feature=mhee


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I dnt post vids but 
YouTube - ‪gatorgurl7's Channel‬‏ that's my main page


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

Hardly alive there, but i have my own playlist and i tend to upload stuff from school.
Feel free to check them out.
My youtube channel


----------



## skierface (May 10, 2011)

My Channel 

YouTube - ‪skierface93's Channel‬‏


----------



## imaginelovecreate (May 19, 2011)

Sorry, had to post cos I'm soooo excited about just having received the mastered track of my new song  

Here's my youtube, yay!





[/video]


----------



## TARZAN (Jul 5, 2011)

As classless as it sounds, my YouTube account is "ballsackbitch" or something like that. I attempted my commonly used internet names, and all of them were taken.....then I tried a couple that I liked, and they were taken....then I started adding numbers, and they were taken....So I got agitated and typed something stupid.....and it took.

Due to my embarrassment, I never log in lol

-Will


----------



## saltare (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a YouTube account... I only have several videos but here it is anyway
YouTube - ‪RUNNINGTHIST0WN's Channel‬‏


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

YouTube - ‪danafo81's Channel‬‏


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't make videos or anything, _yet_

But anyone can add or subscribe to me :]

YouTube - ‪GlitteringNeutrino's Channel‬‏


----------

